
Ask HN: Have you had issues with unwanted traffic from Azure? - killed-by-azure
Hello,<p>I work for a large startup and we&#x27;ve had major issues with Microsoft Azure sending us unwanted traffic. We&#x27;ve attempted to block some of it but their IPv4 ranges for Azure are numerous and it is fairly hard to capture all of them. We&#x27;ve reached out to them for months asking them to do something about it but they seem completely unwilling to do so. Have any of you noticed this as well, and has anyone had luck getting it to stop?
======
dylz
> but their IPv4 ranges for Azure are numerous and it is fairly hard to
> capture all of them.

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=565...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=56519)

